# Sprinkles



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

My wonderful, darling Sprinkles passed away this evening. She was a joy in my life, and I am so lucky that fate brought her into my hands. She gave me my other wonderful ratties Becky, Twenty-Six, Robot, Gotham, Miffy and Pimento. She became mine when a co-worker told me her sister's rat had babies and did I want some? I said yes, bring me two girls, and she brought Sprinkles along, too. She said "Do you want the momma too?" and I said no. "Ok, I'll just take her to Petco". Well, I'm a sucker so Sprinkles became mine at once. She gave me a litter of babies two days later, haha! Thank you for being mine. I love you.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

ah..thats sad. Atleast you have all the other rats to lean on.


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

aww bless - she sounds like she was a lovely rat - my thoughts are with you


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss. She sounds like a sweetheart.


----------

